# Food question (lil rings)



## Manifest (Mar 8, 2015)

I've seen several video's of people feeding their cichlids treats, they're little rings suctioned to the side of the tank. What are those?


----------



## Manifest (Mar 8, 2015)

Found it, if you're curious PM me.


----------



## aquawoman101 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hmm these were the best I could find...


----------

